# 2004 Outback 25Rss For Sale



## Jamieb (Jul 12, 2012)

Selling my beloved 2004 outback 25RSS. Looking to get $7000

Camper has been parked on a campsite for the past 5 seasons in Rockford,il it could stay on site for the rest of the season if interested.

The awning fabric needs replacement.

Call 847-987-5255

Or e-mail for pictures. [email protected]


----------

